# BFB247.COM Review



## Haseeb_But (Oct 5, 2022)

Hello everybody!

Did anyone hear about bfb247.com? They seam to be really new on the market. Does anyone have an account with them yet?

Please let me know if you have experience betting with them.

Much appreciated!


----------



## Bradd (Oct 6, 2022)

I have never heard about them. Where do they operate? 
I think you should check reviews before taking the initiative of opening an account.


----------



## Giresse (Oct 11, 2022)

Haseeb_But said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> Did anyone hear about bfb247.com? They seam to be really new on the market. Does anyone have an account with them yet?
> 
> ...


You can check their review on trust pilot or blogabet for example. If they are a serious site you will be able to track past customers experiences there.


----------



## Orbit-Broker (Oct 22, 2022)

Its a Betfootball product, you can see more here: www.orbit-broker.com


----------

